# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới

## vn-boom.com

(du lich) - Angsana Velavaru Resort nằm trên một trong những hòn đảo thuộc quốc đảo Maldives nằm ở phía Nam Ấn Độ và Sri Lanka. Nơi đây được mệnh danh là "thiên đường cho những đôi uyên ương" bởi khung cảnh lãng mạn tuyệt đẹp.

Quần đảo nắng ấm Maldives gồm 1.192 đảo nhỏ, trong đó có khoảng 200 đảo có người sinh sống. Maldives hút hồn du khách bởi những ốc đảo xanh tươi lãng mạn hay thế giới đại dương bao la với hệ sinh thái phong phú. Nếu một lần đặt chân đến nơi đây, du khách sẽ cảm thấy như đang lạc vào một thế giới khác, yên bình với bầu trời cao xanh và nước biển màu ngọc bích trong vắt. Mỗi năm Maldives thu hút hàng triệu du khách, đặc biệt nơi đây là địa điểm du lịch ngọt ngào lý tưởng dành cho các đôi uyên ương

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Khu nghỉ dưỡng có cả hồ bơi nước ngọt rộng lớn 
 Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Những khu biệt thự được xây dựng ngay trên lòng hòn đảo tạo cảm giác lãng mạn và phiêu lưu lí thú. 

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Tiệc nướng được dựng ngay trên bãi biển tạo cảm giác thưởng thức lãng mạn cho cặp đôi. 

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

 Từ phòng ngủ và biển như không có ranh giới. 

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich 

Nhà hàng sang trọng được thiết kế ngay trên biển. 

 Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Khu nghỉ dưỡng phục vụ nhiều trò chơi thể thao trên biển để du khách trải nghiệm và khám phá. 

 Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Maldives - Thiên đường ngay trong lòng hạ giới, Du lịch, Du lich - du lich, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, du lich 2012, kinh nghiem du lich, du lich chau au, du lich chau a, kham pha the gioi, dia diem du lich

Nhìn từ trên cao, những hình ảnh này khiến người ta liên tưởng như mình đang ở giữa thiên đường.

----------

